# Job offer from Ars rescue rooter



## Acwiz (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a job offer from this company . Just wondering if anyone has worked for them? The job is for a service tech and is performance/commission pay?


----------



## HCTXFPMCJC (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you in Houston TX? because a company by that name is here too, They have a sterling reputation, for conning seniors into buying a complete new system when all they really need is a $10 capacitor. I get the majority of my side work from people needing a second opinion after these people and people like them. But hey! it's your morals man!.....


----------



## Acwiz (Apr 3, 2012)

I live in the Midwest . The company is in 28 states and Houston.


----------

